# identifing plants



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i want to dupe this in my tank 
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/Aquaria/215_march08.jpg
plants i kno are hair grass (frount)

possibly some type of crypt?? (mid)

two big amasons?? (rear)

giant hairgrass??(rear)

some type of java fern on wood??

another type of sword to the right middle


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Here is what I think is in there:

Left back ground to fore ground:

Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia"

Bolbitus heudelotti (Aftican water fern) - on branches 

Hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig" - keeping a low "creeping" growth form

Pogostemon helferi

Dwarf hairgrass across the front

Mid-left/mid-right back:
Echinodorus bleheri

Right back corner to front:
vallisneria 

Cryptocoryne sp

water fern on branches

Anubias heterophylla


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

if you look at the surface on the right theres floating leaves with thoes thick stems. tiger lotus?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't identify any of that, I just wanted to say that photo is amazing


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

coryp said:


> if you look at the surface on the right theres floating leaves with thoes thick stems. tiger lotus?


Don't think so - leaves are usually flat when they reach the surface as the spread out over top of it and use surface tension to stay afloat.

It could be an aponogeton species, or another echinodorus, but not sure.


----------

